# After Book 1, we'll move on to Book 2.



## yuechu

大家好！

I am tutoring French online these days and am using a specific textbook series with certain students. They may be wondering which book we will be using after Book 1. I would say "After Book 1, we'll move on to Book 2 (in the same series)." (opposed to a different textbook series)
Would anyone know how to say this in Chinese?
Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

Are the textbooks in the series named _Book 1_, _Book 2_, _Book 3_, and so on, or do they actually have specific names like _Le Petit Prince_ and _Madame Bovary_?


----------



## yuechu

Hi, Simon!
No, they don't have different names. They are just called "Book 1", "Book 2", etc.


----------



## SimonTsai

第一本 (書) 結束後，我們會開始 (上) 第二本。

*Edit:* @ovaltine888's suggestion (see below) does a better job. With '本', it may sound as if the books weren't in a series. The only exception is when the series consists of a number of weighty tomes.


----------



## ovaltine888

Depends on the total number of the books.
If there are only two books in the series, I tend to say 上册 and 下册.
If there are three books in the series, I will probably say 上册, 中册 and 下册.
Of course, ordinal numbers apply to all circumstances. 我们学完《新概念英语》第一册之后，会开始学习第二册，到明年开学我们会接着再学第三册和第四册。


----------



## SimonTsai

I like @ovaltine888's suggestion '冊', which is probably the commonest measure word for textbooks in a series. However, I am unfamiliar with and am not ready to accept '學' being used with a book. You don't really learn a book, but learn things like grammar or phonology through a textbook. It may be better to say, '我們第一冊上完後, 會開始上第二冊, 緊接著跳到第四冊.'


----------



## ovaltine888

Technically, we do not 上 a book either.
I think both 学 and 上 are okay, because when you say 上/学 第一册, actually you are saying 上/学 第一册（的课程）



SimonTsai said:


> I like @ovaltine888's suggestion '冊', which is probably the commonest measure word for textbooks in a series. However, I am unfamiliar with and am not ready to accept '學' being used with a book. You don't really learn a book, but learn things like grammar or phonology through a textbook. It may be better to say, '我們第一冊上完後, 會開始上第二冊, 緊接著跳到第四冊.'


----------



## SimonTsai

我們第三課*上 * 完了，期中考就考到第三課。
我們第三課*學*  完了，期中考就考到第三課。

你們線性代數*上*  了沒有？
你們線性代數*學*  了沒有？

這個老師沒上 (to teach) 過，我自己上網學 (to learn) 的。
這個老師有上 (to teach) 過，但我還是沒學 (to learn) 會。

'課' and '冊' both are the appearance, '線性代數' is the inside, and that is the difference.


----------



## ovaltine888

我們第三課*學*完了，期中考就考到第三課。 

to me it's quite natural.


----------



## yuechu

I think there might be 5 books in the series.

Thank you both so much for your translations!


----------



## SuperXW

SimonTsai said:


> 我們第三課*上 * 完了，期中考就考到第三課。
> 我們第三課*學*  完了，期中考就考到第三課。


Maybe a Taiwanese difference. I'm curious why 学完了 is considered wrong.


----------



## hx1997

SuperXW said:


> I'm curious why 学完了 is considered wrong.


I'm guessing it's because we say 上课 but not 学课, although when you say 学*一门*课, it magically becomes acceptable (in mainland).


----------



## SimonTsai

I think that I would say '*學*一門技藝', '*學*一套本領', '*學*一門功夫', and '*學*鋼琴', *'**學*油畫', '*學*書法', '*學*游泳', '*學*做菜', '*學*縫紉', '*學*剪紙', '*學*跳舞', '*學*程式', '*學*英語', '*學*會計', '*學*行銷', and so on. I would probably not say, '我最近在*學*一門書法課'; for that I would say, '我最近在*上*一門書法課'. And rather than, '感謝今天的講者*讓*我們*學了*寶貴的*一課*', I am more inclined to say, '感謝今天的講者*給*我們*上了*寶貴的*一課*'.


SuperXW said:


> I'm curious why 学完了 is considered wrong.


On second thoughts, I think that '第三課我們學完了' is actually possible. But if a teacher said that and added, '明天早自習我們就考第三課', it would sound confusing: If he thought that his students had learnt the lesson, why would there be a need for the test?


SimonTsai said:


> However, I am unfamiliar with and am not ready to accept '學' being used with a book.


I think that what I actually had issues with is '學習' and not '學'. Whilst I can imagine myself saying, '小朋友們會從第一冊學起', I cannot imagine myself replacing '學' with '學習'. (See @ovaltine888's suggestion in post #5 for the use of '學習' with a textbook.)

*EDIT:* I don't know why I confused '學習' with '學'. Sorry for messing things up. My apologies.


----------



## Vincent Tam

Hi yuechu,
After Book 1, we'll move on to Book 2 
I would say "学完第一册后，我们会接着学第二册" or "学完课本1后，我们会接着学课本2"。


----------

